# Issues Adding VZW Galaxy Nexus (toro) Device Tree to Compile Paranoid Android



## andoird213 (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi all,

I've been compiling my own builds of AOKP (my daily driver) for quite some time, and recently decided I'd like to go and try another ROM just for the fun of it. I decided to pick Paranoid Android because it's quite unique. I like compiling on my own, it's something I enjoy, so I wanted to go about it that way. While I never had any issues setting up my AOKP repo, for PA, you have to add the device trees manually (according to instructions) which is apparently tripping me up.

So here's what I added to the end of my manifest.xml:


```
<br />
<!-- Add toro device tree --><br />
<project name="ParanoidAndroid/android_device_samsung_toro" path="device/samsung/toro" remote="github" revision="jellybean" /><br />
<!-- Add tuna device files --><br />
<project name="ParanoidAndroid/android_device_samsung_tuna" path="device/samsung/tuna" remote="github" revision="jellybean" /><br />
<!-- Add Samsung proprietary vendor files --><br />
<project name="ParanoidAndroid/proprietary_vendor_samsung" path="vendor/samsung" remote="github" revision="jellybean" /><br />
<br />
</manifest>
```
Now, I am no developer, and there weren't very specific instructions on how to do this, and thus this was primarily guess and check. Therefore, I'm assuming I was way off, in which case I hope one of you can enlighten me as to the proper way to do this 

Anyways, here's the error I get when I perform *repo sync*:


```
<br />
Traceback (most recent call last):<br />
  File "/media/andrew/5ec0846f-9f54-4ec0-b057-579048651c5b/paranoid-android_jb/.repo/repo/main.py", line 408, in <module><br />
	_Main(sys.argv[1:])<br />
  File "/media/andrew/5ec0846f-9f54-4ec0-b057-579048651c5b/paranoid-android_jb/.repo/repo/main.py", line 388, in _Main<br />
	result = repo._Run(argv) or 0<br />
  File "/media/andrew/5ec0846f-9f54-4ec0-b057-579048651c5b/paranoid-android_jb/.repo/repo/main.py", line 122, in _Run<br />
	copts, cargs = cmd.OptionParser.parse_args(argv)<br />
  File "/media/andrew/5ec0846f-9f54-4ec0-b057-579048651c5b/paranoid-android_jb/.repo/repo/command.py", line 45, in OptionParser<br />
	self._Options(self._optparse)<br />
  File "/media/andrew/5ec0846f-9f54-4ec0-b057-579048651c5b/paranoid-android_jb/.repo/repo/subcmds/sync.py", line 147, in _Options<br />
	self.jobs = self.manifest.default.sync_j<br />
  File "/media/andrew/5ec0846f-9f54-4ec0-b057-579048651c5b/paranoid-android_jb/.repo/repo/manifest_xml.py", line 256, in default<br />
	self._Load()<br />
  File "/media/andrew/5ec0846f-9f54-4ec0-b057-579048651c5b/paranoid-android_jb/.repo/repo/manifest_xml.py", line 304, in _Load<br />
	self._ParseManifest(nodes)<br />
  File "/media/andrew/5ec0846f-9f54-4ec0-b057-579048651c5b/paranoid-android_jb/.repo/repo/manifest_xml.py", line 389, in _ParseManifest<br />
	(project.name, self.manifestFile))<br />
error.ManifestParseError: duplicate project ParanoidAndroid/proprietary_vendor_samsung in /media/andrew/5ec0846f-9f54-4ec0-b057-579048651c5b/paranoid-android_jb/.repo/manifest.xml
```
Now, I can only pick out little bits and pieces of that myself. What I don't understand is that the majority of that, except for the last few lines, seems to be referring to an error in directories I made no changes in. The only thing it says is an error that I've changed is in the manifest.xml.

Anyone have any ideas?

Oh, and if anyone needs it, here's my entire manifest.xml in its current state: http://pastebin.com/NdYwdEzh


----------



## andoird213 (Sep 15, 2012)

Afternoon bump


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

andoird213 said:


> ```
> <br />
> File "/media/andrew/5ec0846f-9f54-4ec0-b057-579048651c5b/paranoid-android_jb/.repo/repo/manifest_xml.py", line 389, in _ParseManifest<br />
> (project.name, self.manifestFile))<br />
> ...


Do you declare proprietary_vendor_samsung twice?


----------



## andoird213 (Sep 15, 2012)

JBirdVegas said:


> Do you declare proprietary_vendor_samsung twice?


I saw that and recognized that it might be the issue. But I searched through the whole manifest.xml and only found it once (the one I added)


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

Maybe it is getting confused try

rm -rf ~/pathToSource/.repo
Then re repo init


----------



## andoird213 (Sep 15, 2012)

JBirdVegas said:


> Maybe it is getting confused try
> 
> rm -rf ~/pathToSource/.repo
> Then re repo init


Shorter list of errors, but still not working.


```
<br />
fatal: manifest 'default.xml' not available<br />
fatal: duplicate project ParanoidAndroid/proprietary_vendor_samsung in /media/andrew/5ec0846f-9f54-4ec0-b057-579048651c5b/paranoid-android_jb/.repo/manifests/default.xml
```
Now it's talking about my default.xml, and saying that _it _has the duplicate project (which it doesn't)


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

Humm not sure. What was your init command?

Are you sure that source 'private' is correct? I've never use bit bucket for this


----------



## andoird213 (Sep 15, 2012)

JBirdVegas said:


> Humm not sure. What was your init command?
> 
> Are you sure that source 'private' is correct? I've never use bit bucket for this


Did you mean am I sure the source _isn't _private?

And init command, I just ran *repo init* like I had prior to adding the trees..or is that not what you meant?


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

http://pastebin.com/NdYwdEzh line 13


----------



## andoird213 (Sep 15, 2012)

Ah I see what you're saying. That part of the manifest.xml came straight from their syncing with their repo; the only thing I changed was adding the trees in the last few lines before the closing tags. So no I'm not sure it's correct, but it would be assumed in this case that it would be, no?


----------

